# It Weighs How Muich?!



## Sparky911 (May 17, 2016)

Just took possession of a new Charter Arms Undercover Lite. One of the main selling points for this revolver was its advertised "12 oz" weight. It weighs, however, 13.95 ounces on my scale. Anybody else observed this, or have an idea where I am going wrong? Thanks for listening!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The one available scale at Charter Arms was improperly calibrated.
They have assured me that a new scale is on order, and is expected any day now. :smt033

(Or, it could be that your scale is incorrect...) :smt083


----------



## OldManMontgomery (Nov 2, 2013)

I suggest not all manufactured items are perfectly identical. The grips (made of wood) can vary in density and weight. 

May I ask if the poster weighed the arm loaded or empty? That could make a difference.

This is similar to wondering why the predicted velocities in loading manuals vary from each other AND from the results of the individual's arm - exactly.


----------

